# iOS 6.1 JB MAP - Receive all Notifications in iDrive



## digitaldriver (Sep 13, 2012)

The Tool "*BTNotificationEnabler*" (Free on Cydia, through BigBossRepo), enables your Jailbroken iPhone on iOS 6.1 to push *all notifications* (that you would otherwise receive in your message list) to your car through Bluetooth...

Seen on the picture attached, my iDrive now receives my regular E-Mail (ToysRUs), News Notifications (n-tv), third party app notifications (Blitzer.de) WhatsApp...

...of course also SMS/iMessage etc.

Finally the Message Access Profile is working properly.
Truly a fantastic add-on and a clear reason to Jailbreak, if you haven't already done so.

The only downside (but that's just the way the iPhone works) is, that it only transmits notifications received while connected to Bluetooth, so you will only be able to read messages received while in the car, not the ones you may have received hours before while you were in a meeting... afaik, that functionality is still pretty much Blackberry only

Best Regards

DD


----------



## supershaft (Mar 4, 2013)

I can confirm that this works with my iPhone 4 on 6.1.2 JB. Nothing else worked. Unfortunately, I'm stuck using my galaxy note 2's wifi for my iphone. One day life will be simpler.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Is the combox needed for this to enable?


----------

